# Google Sheets EV Calculator



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

very nice!

fyi, users, you will have to go to "file" make a copy, to edit/modify the fields, and be logged into google. After that your copy will be in your google docs listing.


----------



## jetpax (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks dcb,

I've made the Vehicle and Battery parameters on the main sheet editable, so you can do whatifs without logging in to Google.

I've also added Cells, Motors, Gearboxes, Vehicles and Tires data sheets; feel free to modify these sheets if you want to add or correct items.

Alternatively, as dcb says, just make your own copy and have a play!

(Note the Reset button will only work if you are logged in)


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

I took a look and the first thing jumped out at me is Motor RPM of 18,000. Just where do you plan on finding such a motor? 

When I run your number to go 62 mph only takes 13 HP @ 7800 RPM. What am I over looking?


----------



## jetpax (Oct 28, 2013)

These are the model S motor numbers apparently.

Ask Elon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PULkWGHeIQQ#t=43m20s

The cruise is steady state, so 13hp is what 100km/h requires in a Model S with no acceleration

This translates to a range of 365km in a model S which sounds about right


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Very cool, look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Where did you get the Calculator? Can anyone get a Blank?


----------



## jetpax (Oct 28, 2013)

Sunking said:


> Where did you get the Calculator? Can anyone get a Blank?



I wrote it. You can edit the fields in white to have a play, but just make a copy (File > Make a Copy...) to play with your own version (you'll need to create a Google account if you don't already have one).

(you could also download as an Excel/OpenOffice sheet from the File menu, but I haven't tried that)


----------



## mons2b (Nov 17, 2015)

jetpax said:


> I wrote it. You can edit the fields in white to have a play, but just make a copy (File > Make a Copy...) to play with your own version (you'll need to create a Google account if you don't already have one).
> 
> (you could also download as an Excel/OpenOffice sheet from the File menu, but I haven't tried that)


Hi Jetpax, I love your spreadsheet. But since im not really that mathematically inclined in unsure if the results are getting are right. it seems to indicate my motor is under powered but im not sure. Would it be possible to share my data with you and have you cast your eye over it? Your nickname is cool too reminds of the old Spectrum game Jetpac.


----------



## jetpax (Oct 28, 2013)

Sure, share your version with me and I'll have a look.

And I'm not old enough to remember Jetpack Willy (I wish)


----------



## mons2b (Nov 17, 2015)

jetpax said:


> Sure, share your version with me and I'll have a look.
> 
> And I'm not old enough to remember Jetpack Willy (I wish)


Hi Jetpak

I will send you a message with the link. Please give me your thoughts. I tried my best to complete it. I think Ive not done it right in regards to the battery. I will be using 6x 48 Chevy modules. 3x3 in parellel for 144v.

Below is pic of the game. I spent hours playing it when i was younger. Filling the rocket with fuel to blast off. Great fun.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.classicgamesarcade.com/games/jetpac.swf


----------



## shpub (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi all 

I've tried the link for this spreadsheet and I am waiting for access to be approved (according to Google!). Don't know if it's because this thread is 4 years old now either. 

Has anybody else got a copy that they could send or let me know where I can download it please.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Nuffz (Dec 1, 2020)

shpub said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've tried the link for this spreadsheet and I am waiting for access to be approved (according to Google!). Don't know if it's because this thread is 4 years old now either.
> 
> ...


i also am getting the same


----------



## RoninKW (Aug 16, 2021)

Looks like it is working now. If anyone is still unable to get to it I can send a copy of it. Really appreicaite this simulator though. It'll help clear up some stuff I am guessing at..


----------



## JenkeiZed (Aug 17, 2021)

jetpax said:


> Long time lurker, finally inspired by bigmouse, eldis and yabert to make a start
> 
> Here's a Google sheet that I've created to help evaluate options, in case anyone finds it useful.
> 
> Old EVdesigner


Hello,
Can you please check my data?
I've inserted my configuration but it seems that my electric motor performs less better than the ICE even though it shouldn't. I've added all my data in the Performance tab.





Google Sheets - create and edit spreadsheets online, for free.


Create a new spreadsheet and edit with others at the same time -- from your computer, phone or tablet. Get stuff done with or without an internet connection. Use Sheets to edit Excel files. Free from Google.



docs.google.com


----------



## jason_arnold (Jan 15, 2014)

Heya jetpax - just found your link and noticed it's now called "Old EVdesigner"... is there a rev 2 floating around somewhere?


----------



## VinitGhone06 (8 mo ago)

Hi, please reupload the file. The file has been deleted.


----------



## VinitGhone06 (8 mo ago)

All urls are deleted. Kindly reupload them.


----------



## Daveqq (5 mo ago)

*If anyone has an THIS excel sheet, I would be very grateful if you could send it to me.*


----------

